# Windows XP wont detect my SD Card!



## thebof1993 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey!
This is a problem I have only just discovered, my laptop cant detect my SD card from my camera. My laptop is from the Acer Aspire 3630 range, (quite old, I know. :sad I know this is a WinXP problem because when I use Ubuntu or the same SD card on any other Windows machine it works fine.

Any help or comments you can give me regarding this problem will be greatly appreciated! :grin:

Thanks in advance,
Graham.


----------



## thebof1993 (Jun 14, 2008)

*Bump*


----------



## rosiesdad (Jun 3, 2008)

Is it one of the new high speed cards?
If so, are you using a card reader?


----------



## louge1953 (Feb 16, 2009)

and which version of XP are you running sp2 or sp3 make sure the sd card is firmly seated into the card reader and have you tried all usb ports?


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

With the card in, Go to Start/Run and type *diskmgmt.msc* and hit enter. In the Disk Management Console. See if your SD card is showing up. It may be taking up the drive letter of another device or mapped drive. If so, right click it and choose *Change Drive Letter or Path*. Change it to a drive letter that is not being used.


----------



## thebof1993 (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you all for you responces 

@rosiesdad - Im not sure if it's high speed :S Its 15mB/s and its a built in card reader.

@louge1953 - Im running SP2, I have made sure the card is properly in the reader and its not an extrenal card reader, its internal.

@spike2me - My SD card isnt showing up, just my C: drive and my DVD drive


----------



## louge1953 (Feb 16, 2009)

looks to me like your problem maybe the 3630 does have a built in card reader...I maybe wrong but 

have you have been able to read SD cards on this laptop ? if not then that indeed is the problem...

I/O interface Three USB 2.0 ports
PC Card slot (one Type II)
External display (VGA) port
Microphone/line-in jack
Headphones/speaker/line-out jack
Ethernet (RJ-45) port
Modem (RJ-11) port
DC-in jack for AC adapter


----------



## thebof1993 (Jun 14, 2008)

It does have a SD card reader :L Like I said, on Ubuntu (on the same laptop) I can read SD cards fine.


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

Go to Start/Run and type *devmgmt.msc* and hit enter. In the Device Manager see if your SD card reader has a yellow exclamation mark next to it. You will need to download the driver for the reader from your computer manufacturers support web site.


----------



## rosiesdad (Jun 3, 2008)

I have a small card reader, and it works fine, but NOT with the high speed cards. I was informed that I need an updated card reader to use the high speed cards. If you can, try another card that you know worked previously, it may be thats the issue.


----------



## thebof1993 (Jun 14, 2008)

Sorry, I havent posted for a few days, Ive been overwhelmed with work! :sad:

@spike2me - There is nothing with a exclamation mark next to it.
@rosiesdad - Im sure the card reader is fine because it works on Ubuntu fine.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Just to clarify, the SD card that doesn't work in XP, works in Ubuntu? 

Does the card reader have drive letters assigned? It should have a drive letter(s) all them time, regardless of whether or not a card is inserted. Try removing/deleting the card reader in Device Manager and rebooting.


----------

